# Color of Cherry Red shrimp eggs prior to hatching?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I now have three pregnant Cherry Red shrimp on my tank. One has yellow eggs while the other two have white. When I first bought these shrimp I had a couple of pregnant females, both had yellow eggs.

So does anyone know how the eggs coloration changes during development?

Since my Amano mothers-to-be have decided to hide I may use my newly setup maternity tank on the Cherries instead.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

I read... I think on http://www.petshrimp.com
That the differences in colow were usually due to food eaten


----------



## sailblue5 (Jun 4, 2004)

All of my cherry shrimp have had gold eggs and had great babies. I have heared of green eggs as well, I am not sure what the differenct colors mean, I jsut know that mine had yellow eggs and the babies turned out fine.

Michael


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

crap!
I saw some golden eggs on my sponge filter yesteday when I did the regular water change. I thought they were snail eggs... I washed them away


----------



## BlueEL (Sep 10, 2004)

If she dropped the eggs, then they probably are not fertilized. So even if you didnt washed them away, they wouldnt hatch anyway. Good luck next time roud: 



bigpow said:


> crap!
> I saw some golden eggs on my sponge filter yesteday when I did the regular water change. I thought they were snail eggs... I washed them away


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

My guess would be that the white eggs are not fertilized. My cherries have yellow eggs (and they must be very fertilized, because of the bunch of babies...). Ghost shrimps have sometimes white eggs among clear\brownish ones, that's why my guess.


----------

